# 3 new halloween songs for free



## Pumpkinhead625 (Oct 12, 2009)

I really like "Dollhouse". It would be perfect for a haunted nursery/playroom.

I have an idea for something you could try for this track. I really love music, but I'm not familiar with musical terms, so bear with me as I try to explain my thoughts.

In the latter part of this track (1:55 to 2:26), the same melody is repeated 6 times. My idea is to keep the 1st, 2nd, 5th, and 6th progressions of this melody the same, but lower the 3rd and 4th progressions (2:05-2:15) by a note or half-note. I think this variance would make the track more interesting.


----------



## kprimm (Apr 3, 2009)

Like them all, great work. Keep us posted on the availability of the CD.


----------



## SAMHAYNES (May 22, 2012)

thanks for listening guys, really appreciate the feedback - I have finished the dollhouse one and it does sound better with extra key changes, thanks Pumpkinhead. KPrimm thanks for your comments and likes on soundcloud really appreciate it. I will post the full CD and some more tracks on this forum when its complete. 
Sam


----------



## Rania (Oct 27, 2011)

These are fabulous and i am downloading as i go. Thanks!


----------



## SAMHAYNES (May 22, 2012)

Thanks for listening rania, glad you like them! Do you have a favorite?


----------



## Rania (Oct 27, 2011)

SAMHAYNES said:


> Thanks for listening rania, glad you like them! Do you have a favorite?


Yes the Dollhouse song! Super creepy and perfect for my Haunted Garden video. I had a dollhouse exhibit in my haunt with an actress as a china doll. I guess i should ask, but may I use this on my you tube video?


----------



## SAMHAYNES (May 22, 2012)

hi Rania, thanks for asking please do! (if you can credit me and post a link to samhaynes.moonfruit.com in the vid or description that would be really appreciated!)


----------



## Rania (Oct 27, 2011)

SAMHAYNES said:


> hi Rania, thanks for asking please do! (if you can credit me and post a link to samhaynes.moonfruit.com in the vid or description that would be really appreciated!)


Ok sweet because i totally used it and it is now up on You Tube. I put credits in but i put the Soundcloud link. Sorry!


----------



## SAMHAYNES (May 22, 2012)

Rania said:


> Ok sweet because i totally used it and it is now up on You Tube. I put credits in but i put the Soundcloud link. Sorry!



Soundclouds cool also rania thanks very much will check it out


----------

